# DoomandBloom.net



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

It's nice to join your group, I hope Dr. Bones and I can provide some guidance in medical preparedness. We have been involved with this issue for a longtime and are dedicated to answering any questions you may have. I am an Advanced Registered Nurse Practitioner and Joe (Bones) has been a MD and surgeon for over 35 years. We spend our days writing and researching solutions to help others learn medical preparedness. It is our mission and goal to help as many people as possible.

We wrote our book, the Doom and Bloom Survival Medicine Handbook, only because we were asked to put our information in a book in case google and the internet was unavailable. It was a labor of love, and we spent many nights researching and writing.

Please feel free to ask us ANY questions!
Nurse Amy:2thumb:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi. Welcome. I heard the interview with you on a podcast about a week ago and have already added your book to my Amazon wish list.

I know I am and I'm sure others here are probably interested too in hearing about storing fish meds for SHTF.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:welcome: to the forum!

Yes, I too want to know about the fish antibiotics. Which ones to use for what illnesses, dosage amounts. Most important for me is what can I use, I am severely allergic (Anaphylaxis) to penicillin.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I heard you all on Podcast too and bought your book. Just got it 3 days ago and plan on reading it as I boat down the Alabama River this week on a pontoon boat!

Welcome to the forums


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

Hey Everyone!!
Thanks for the warm welcome. I have made a thread for the fish antibiotics AND also a 4 part series on how, what and when to use antibiotics. Feel free to print out the articles if you want.

Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------



## NurseAmyfromDoomandBloom (May 13, 2012)

If anyone wants to stop by and say Hi! Dr. Bones and I will be in Houston June 2 for the Popular Mechanics Prep show and in Atlanta June 8,9 and 10 for the Blade Show. We will also be speaking at both conferences.

Thanks,
Nurse Amy


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad to see you. I'm interested in your perspective on training. Being an ex-paramedic, I know the value of basic emergency medical training and how it can have a significant impact on a patients outcome. What, if any, courses are you familiar with that might be accessable to the folks here.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi amy so glad your here! So in your book do you outline the fish meds part? I haven't prepped for those meds, just over the counter stuff and I am woefully unprepared for that! Does your book also cover stitches because nobody in my group has any medical training.


----------



## SARSpecialist (May 31, 2012)

Hello... AWSOME that you are here.. please join my Survival Medicine & Emergency Care Group.. I would like to see more folks involved in Medical Care as it relates to survival. 

Thank you


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

So good to see you here - Welcome


----------

